# Practice Posting >  Diy tap m16x1lh

## Lonnetje

Im quite new to this forum but i have Some experience in machining and toolmaking.
Have got a 350/750 lathe, 2 rong fu like machines ( one geared, one beltdriven, a 210x210 bandsaw with miter option and a A-C/dc tig.
Well, enough showing off....

Machining is my hobby so im always looking for chores
To help a friend out i needed to tap m16x1lh thread in aluminium.
These things are quiet expensive so i thought id have a Go at making one. Heated iT in the grill with charcoal and airpressure hose.
Cuts beautiful.....didnt know this was so easy to do.
Cant post any pics because im operating on iOS

----------

Seedtick (Feb 4, 2018)

----------

